# Come on ChaCha



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

let them go!!!!!:hair:

Poor baby is wider than she is tall.
The little one pestering her is her grandson. She has been so patient with them as they seem to think she is a mountain to climb on.:ROFL:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

ChaCha looks like a mountain lol, she's huge! The grandson is probably telling her to hurry up and have kids, so he has friends to play with  .
Good luck!!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Whoa! Share the wealth, ChaCha! We need to see babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, poor girl! hope she kids soon!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Good Luck! Hope ChaCha goes soon for you!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Still waiting.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Here she is today. She is moving a bit slow but otherwise acting normal. (She's a very bossy herd queen.)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh poor baby girl!!! She makes my back hurt just looking at her 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I got out my book last night and did some math. Seems I counted wrong and she is actually due today. We are having temps in the 90's and she is so miserable. I think I will give her a haircut today.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Poor girl! I sure hope she kids for you soon and it all goes smoothly!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, when I went out to check the grand*kids* were playing king of the mountain.
Poor ChaCha just sits with her head in the water bucket.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Come on Cha cha you are just as stuborn as my dixie arent you? Let them go please!


----------

